# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Morte de rostratus

## Eduardo Futre

Hoje ocorreu-me uma morte completamente inesperada.

 Comprei um rostratus ha cerca de uma semana. Era o mais pequeno que lá estava, mas era também o mais espertinho. Ao segundo dia já comia artémia, ao terceiro ou quarto ja se tinha habituado a nós e n se assustava quando nos chegavamos ao vidro.

 Ontem estava tudo normalissimo, mas hoje por volta da hora do almoço apanhei um susto, pq olhei para ele e estava direito, mas encostado ao chão e muito ofegante. Há medida que o tempo passou, deitou-se no areão e ao fim da tarde acabou mesmo por sucumbir.

 Não tinha marcas nenhumas no corpo e além da respeiração ofegante, n registei mais nada (depois meto uams fotos).

 O resto do aquário está normal. O bodião está optimo de saude, o premnas idem, tal como o gobio e os camarões e os corais tambem. Ainda n medi valores nenhuns da água, mas tendo em conta que n afectou mais ser vivo nenhum, n deverá ser disso.

o que poderá ter sido?

----------


## Eduardo Futre

ah, a unica alteração da rotina foi uma pequena muda de água ontem, de 20 litros ou 25.

o mandarim, que tem cerca de 3/4cm e que entrou no aquario no memso dia que ele, também está optimo. 
anda para ali a passear.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Aconteceu-me também o mesmo a um. Durou só 1 semana, comia bem alias, até ia à comida com os outros. Um dia à hora de almoço estava bem, ao jantar, vá estava morto.
Acho que pode acontecer. Quando comprares outro pede para deixar de quarentena pelo menos 15 dias nas loja. é o que eu vou fazer no proximo.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Dois pontos a comentar.
1- Como foi feita a aclimatação do C. rostratus?
2- A origem do peixe é confiável? Existe a possibilidade do peixe ter sido capturado com veneno?

----------


## Eduardo Futre

a aclimatização foi feita normalmente
bocadinhos de água para dentro do saco durante um periodo de 30/60 minutos, com o saco dentro da água do aquário e depois foi lá para dentro.

A loja é recente, mas até agora so tenho sido bem servido a nivel de corais que vêm em excelentes condiçoes.

os peixes tinham todos um ar saudavel e teve um ar saudavel cá em casa durante esta ultima semana.
ontem estava tudo bem, com ele a comer, hoje estava a morrer.

N tenho anemonas, mas será que ha corais com nematocitos capazes de perfurar a "pele" de um peixe bébé e deixa-lo assim? de qualquer das formas, se fosse o caso, suponho que devia haver marcas das zonas directamente afectadas pelos nematocitos, mas n havia NADA, nem sequer faltavam escamas, quanto mais traumas visiveis, quer por nematocitos, pancadas, arranhadelas, ou bicadas.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá

Infelizmente isso é normal acontecer, pois os peixes muitas das vezes são apanhados com cianeto que lhes dá cabo do sistema.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Este peixe e dificil de manter e nunca e recomendado para aquarios novos, o mesmo com o Manderin. 

Eu ja tive 3 Rostratus e os perdi todos embora dois comiam muito bem ate das minhas maos. Eles vem de areas da Indonesia donde e comum usar cianeto para os capturar e tambem e um peixe que nao transporta bem e e muito sensivel a qualidade da agua.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

3 para 1
É assim que posso classificar este peixe, de cada 3 comprados somente um provavelmente conseguira se adaptar ao aquario e ter uma vida saudável.
A aclimatação é muito, muito importante, eu faria uma aclimatação mais lenta, muito mais lenta, com gotejamento e por umas 2 horas.
Outro detalhe muito importante já lembrado, é de que muitos desses animais são capturados com o uso de veneno, Cianeto. A melhor forma de definir como a morte ocorre é a sua própria descrição, o peixe esta comendo tranquilamente e minutos ou horas depois esta ofegante e ao cabo de pouco tempo, morto.
Se for comprar outro na mesma loja, faça a encomenda, e ao chegar, peça ao proprietário para guarda-lo por algum tempo, uns 20 dias. Se ele tiver confiança no peixe não será problema, se ele ignorar o problema o peixe morre na mão dele  e voce terá como "negociar" a perda.
Outra coisa muito bem lembrada é que esse peixe passa o dia a procura de pequenos petiscos no aquario, e um aquario mais velho, mais maduro e grande é o ideal.

Mauricio

----------


## Eduardo Futre

O cianeto é capaz de matar o peixe de forma tão subita, depois de o peixe estar durante pelo menos uma semana em água limpa e com aspecto saudavel, sem qualquer tipo de sintomas?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  


claro que mata,pois acaba por desfazer parte dos orgaos  dos peixes...

Nada que nao te tenham ja dito sobre esse animal e mesmo a alimentaçao artemias nao é a melhor alimentaçao para dar a esse peixe e outra situaçao é a que o ROBERTO disse no post mais abaixo,entre outras....

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Então e à medida que desfaz orgãos, os sintomas n vao aparecendo gradualmente, em vez de aparecerem de um momento para o outro. Suponho que uma morte lenta por envenenamento acuse vários sintomas, entre eles, falta de apetite, ou qualquer outro padrão comportamental invulgar.
 N digo que seja impossivel, pq n percebo nada de venenos, mas para já gostava de considerar outras hiptoteses, até porque estes logistas pareceram-me serem de confiança alem de aquariofilistas dedicados, principalmente a pessoa que me tem atendido com mais frequencia. Claro que pode ser fachada e n meto as mãos no fogo por ninguem, mas até agora, pelo menos, so tenho a dizer bem do atendimento.

 Ele aceitava artemia, entre outros alimentos congelados, mas andava a depenicar nas rochas também e eu tenho uma data de vida no aquário já.
Tenho os vidros invadidos de pequenissimas lesmas, pequenissimos crustaceos e vermes. Se os vidros estão assim, a rocha e o areão também.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Eduardo  :Olá: 

Não tem nada a ver com a qualidade ou seriedade do lojista em causa. O uso de cianeto é logo na fonte na colecta. Várias doenças internas vêm-se a revelar fatais só mais tarde.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Julgo que o uso de cianeto na captura será o grande responsável pela morte de peixes nos nossos aquários. Aparentam boa saúde e depois, de uma hora para a outra, começam a apresentar sinais de doença e acabam por morrer de forma "inexplicável".

----------


## Eduardo Futre

mas os logistas n teram maneira de saber ocmo os animais sao capturados?

que forma temos de nos defender?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> mas os logistas n teram maneira de saber ocmo os animais sao capturados?
> 
> que forma temos de nos defender?


Bom ...isso já é outra historia  :yb665: 

Existem fornecedores e fornecedores...

Quando um lojista procura apenas um bom preço aquisitivo e não selecciona os fornecedores por critérios de qualidade, os riscos de estarmos "todos" a alimentar modos ilegais ou incorrectos de colecta são muitos.

Varios importadores estão ja despertos para isso, e como tal desenvolvem técnicas de formação de colecta entre outras acções de índole de protecção ambiental.

Claro que têm de fazer repercutir nos preços de venda aos lojistas esses encargos adicionais, que nem sempre são compreendidos por quem compra.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

O Maurício já deu uma dica:




> faça a encomenda, e ao chegar, peça ao proprietário para guarda-lo por algum tempo, uns 20 dias.


Mas, atenção, pode não ter sido cianeto. É uma possibilidade, mas apenas isso.

Já houve aqui outras opiniões - muito relevantes, a meu ver -  que referiram o facto de ser um peixe muito delicado e de aclimatação difícil. "Exige" um aquário muito estável e com rocha bem maturada para que a aclimatação se faça a comer os pequenos vermes que encontra na rocha.

Bem sei que o teu não morreu à fome; por um lado, estava a comer, por outro uma semana não seria suficiente para isso.

Mas ressalvo que devem ser tidos em conta outros factores relativos à aclimatação e eventual inadaptação do peixe no aquário onde foi inserido, para além da questão envenenamento.

Os primeiros 15 dias são muito importantes em todos os peixes; ainda mais nos peixes mais delicados. Por isso a quarentena é tão importante.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Se for comprar outro na mesma loja, faça a encomenda, e ao chegar, peça ao proprietário para guarda-lo por algum tempo, uns 20 dias.


Sensata a opinião

Se o lojista observar mortes fora do normal neste fornecedor, ele próprio deixará de adquirir animais a este fornecedor.

Solicitando um tempo de espera ao lojista é uma das formas que temos de não alimentar pontos de colecta menos escrupulosos.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Sensata a opinião
> 
> Se o lojista observar mortes fora do normal neste fornecedor, ele próprio deixará de adquirir animais a este fornecedor.
> 
> Solicitando um tempo de espera ao lojista é uma das formas que temos de não alimentar pontos de colecta menos escrupulosos.




 :Olá:  

Eu gostava de ver uma opiniao formada de um (ou varios)  LOGISTA a pernunciar-se sobre este facto...

----------


## Eduardo Futre

E será que os logistas estaram dispostos a aguentar a mercadoria durante 15 dias, tendo outros potenciais interessados?
 Isto acaba por ser uma bola de neve, pq se o logista n estiver disposto a guardar a mercadoria por duas semanas, de certeza que aparecem interessados e depois ficamos nós a ver navios. Como n queremos ficar para trás, acabamos por ter de arriscar.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Estão sim desde que pagues o peixe. Se ele entretanto morrer trazes outra coisa.

No entanto acho que estamos todos a esquecer-nos do que o Roberto Pacheco disse e que para mim poderá ser a causa.




> Este peixe e dificil de manter e *nunca e recomendado para aquarios novos*, o mesmo com o Manderin. 
> 
> ... e tambem e um peixe que nao transporta bem e e muito *sensivel a qualidade da agua*.


Eu ja tive um chelmon guardado em loja por 3 semanas e depois de o ir buscar e ele estar gordo e a comer chegou ao meu aquário e passado uma semana morreu. Vou dizer o quê???? que foi cianeto? 
Vou dizer que foi imaturidade e fata de estabilização dos parâmetros do aqua pois este é um peixe bastante sensível a quaisquer variações.

Abraços,

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Vou dizer como funciona aqui no Brasil.
Na minha cidade, temos basicamente 2 importadores. São eles os responsáveis pelo longo processo de importação.
Seja qual for a origem do peixe, o mesmo é capturado por um nativo, muitas vezes armazenado de forma bastante precária. Um intermediário recolhe os peixes capturados de vários nativos e os leva a um ponto central onde é possível o embarque aéreo. Na grande maioria das vezes esses peixes vão parar na Australia, Flórida ou California. 
Os importadores compram desses lugares e os distribuem. Todo esse processo leva de 30 a 45 dias. 
Os peixes são comprados "em confiança", não existe ninguem observando a seleção e embarque.
O importador, recebe os animais e rapidamente os distribui entre seus clientes. Os lojistas tomam dois caminhos, aqueles interessados somente em fazer dinheiro os vendem imediatamente, aqueles que estão preocupados com seus clientes aclimatam o animal, tratam quando necessário, treinam o animal a aceitar um alimento industrializado e realizam a venda.
O importador consciente, que recebe várias queixas de que determinado lote de animais apresentou alto indice de morte, irá "brigar" com seu fornecedor. Vai exigir peixes mais saudáveis, vai mudar de fornecedor.

Quanto a ser ou não veneno, claro que essa é a minha opinião, posso estar enganado. Já observei muitos peixes que pareciam ser saudáveis, nadando e se alimentando normalmente e que subitamente morriam. O importador atribuiu essas mortes ao uso de veneno.
E não existe uma forma do importador, do lojista ou do aquarista identificar se o peixe foi capturado com o uso de veneno.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Bem, os unicos valores que tenho a variar de momento são o calcio e o kh, mas sao variações que ocorrem ao longo da semana e são acertados com regularidade e devagar. Estes parametros so n devem variar em aquarios que utilizem reactores de calcio e n devem ser muito preocpantes, até pq são variaçõe minimas provocadas pelo consumo normal de todos os invertebrados, algas coralinas e outros que tais.

 Se o mandarim também é considerado um peixe muito sensivel, entao acho que posso concluir que n foi da quimica da água, uma vez que o mandarim n mostrou qualquer tipo de desconforto, quanto mais doença. Está normalissimo as voltas pelo o aqua.
 A juventude do sistema podia trazer, quanto muito, problemas a nivel de alimentação, mas como tenho o aquario cheio de bichinhos e os peixes estão a alimentar-se, n vou por ai.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

já agora quanto as reservas, lembro-me de aqui a uns 2 anos na Avipeixe de Campo de Ourique, terem tido problemas com um cliente que chegou a loja, pediu um peixe que estava no aquario de venda e disseram-lhe que o peixe já estava vendido e estavam a espera que o dono tivesse disponibilidade para levar o peixe para casa. Aquilo deu em discussão pq o cliente disse que n podiam ter em exposição epixes ou material que ja tivesse sido vendido e que ia fazer queixa a n sei quem e eles estavam a ver o caso mal parado. 
N sei como é que isso acabou, mas dai ter feito a pergunta relactivamente a possibilidade de reservar peixes nas lojas, mesmo pagando.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Acredito que bastaria ter um aviso " Peixe vendido, aguardando retirada".

Mais sobre a captura com veneno. LINK CORRIGIDO!
http://www.onefish.org/servlet/Binar...f&refID=197581

----------


## Eduardo Futre

pois, relamente acho que n estava la nenhuma indicação. Penso que era um discu que la estava num aquario com outros tantos a venda.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Mauricio, o link estava porreiro.
 Já agora, n arranjas nenhum link que descreva os sintomas de envenenamento por cianeto nos peixes e os orgãso afectados? 
Andei a procura e so encontrei uns artigos muito por alto sobre os efeitos em pessoas.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Se o mandarim também é considerado um peixe muito sensivel, entao acho que posso concluir que n foi da quimica da água, uma vez que o mandarim n mostrou qualquer tipo de desconforto, quanto mais doença. Está normalissimo as voltas pelo o aqua.
>  A juventude do sistema podia trazer, quanto muito, problemas a nivel de alimentação, mas como tenho o aquario cheio de bichinhos e os peixes estão a alimentar-se, n vou por ai.


Eduardo,

Não podes fazer estas extrapolações nem generalizações.

A "sensibilidade" de um peixe não é igual à dos outros todos. São seres vivos com características próprias e distintas entre si. 

Um pode adaptar-se a determinadas condições; outro não. Mesmo nos casos de aquários velhos e em excelentes condições de água e biodiversidade.

E a juventude do aquário traz outro tipo de problemas, como já foi amplamente discutido, não apenas de alimentação. Desde logo a flutuação de parâmetros de água, que pode ser diária e que não conseguimos monitorizar (excepto se tivessmos instruções de medição electrónica ligados 24/7 - que ainda não existem para a maioria dos parâmetros da água).

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Eduardo,
> 
> Não podes fazer estas extrapolações nem generalizações.
> 
> A "sensibilidade" de um peixe não é igual à dos outros todos. São seres vivos com características próprias e distintas entre si. 
> 
> Um pode adaptar-se a determinadas condições; outro não. Mesmo nos casos de aquários velhos e em excelentes condições de água e biodiversidade.
> 
> ...


Boas...

Até em animais da mesma espécie, um pode adaptar-se e outro não! Quanto mais de espécies diferentes... 

Mas como o João Monteiro diz... 

Não podemos fazer estas extrapolações nem generalizações

Um abraço!

----------


## Eduardo Futre

a que parametros o peixe é sensivel, que flutuações podem ocorrer devido à juventude do sistema e que podem ser prejudiciais ao animal e o que é que pode ser considerado uma flutuação fatal?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> a que parametros o peixe é sensivel, que flutuações podem ocorrer devido à juventude do sistema e que podem ser prejudiciais ao animal e o que é que pode ser considerado uma flutuação fatal?


Lá está... Isso são coisas que não poderás nunca ter 100% certeza... Mas poderá ser sensível a grandes oscilações de temperatura, densidade, kH, etc..

Agora, se ele morre com mais um grau ou menos um grau, nunca poderás dizer, pois depende como já foi dito de animal para animal (por exemplo tu podes dar-te bem com calor e viver bem com 40º e eu não).

Não sei se me fiz entender... :Admirado:   :SbOk:  

Um abraço :SbOk:   :SbOk3:

----------


## João M Monteiro

http://www.reefforum.net/faq.php?faq...item_ricardo63

----------


## Eduardo Futre

a temperatura tem realmente oscilado. De manha está a cerca de 24,5/25º e a noite tem estado por volta dos 27º, antes de apagar a luz.

fizemos agora uma medição do calcio e estava na ordem dos 360 e hoje aumentamos um pouco. O magnesio esta por volta dos 1200 e praticamente n varia.

----------


## Joel Junior

Na minha opinião não foi veneno, pois qdo o peixe está envenenado, emagrece, apesar de comer bem, e vai definhando até morrer, nem aclimatação, pois se fosse o peixe estranharia assim que foi colocado, mas o peixe estava bem e morreu de repente. O que pode ter acontecido, acho eu, é que com a troca de água, pode ter alterado algum parâmetro, como Nitrito por exemplo, gerando uma certa quantidade de amônia, que talvez para o Rostratus, por ser um peixe sensível, tenha sido fatal.

Abração

Joel

----------


## Eduardo Futre

o aquario n tem valores de nitratos para serem registados pelos testes ha muito tempo mesmo, por isso penso ser seguro dizer que tenho uma boa colonia de bacterias aerobias e anaerobias na rocha.
A muda de água foi feita com água de osmose e sal da aquamedic, por isso caso houvesse concentração em demasia de matéria orgânica, esta teria sido reduzida.

Acho que esta morte n vai ter resposta definitiva.

----------


## Joel Junior

E o Nitrito, vc chegou a medir??

Abração

Joel

----------


## Eduardo Futre

tudo limpinho, amonia inclusivé  :Smile: 

abraço

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Sem novas informações continuo a colocar minhas fichas na captura por veneno.
Todas as opiniões aqui tem uma certa lógica, é realmente impossível sem uma análise do animal identificar a razão.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quando um lojista procura apenas um bom preço aquisitivo e não selecciona os fornecedores por critérios de qualidade, os riscos de estarmos "todos" a alimentar modos ilegais ou incorrectos de colecta são muitos.


Isto tem sido uma batalha ja a muitos anos. Na Indonesia houve programas de educacao sobre os perigos de cianeto alguns ate ao custo dos importadores e pouco tem mudado ate ao dia de hoje. O facto e que e muito mais facil apanhar os peixes atraves de cianeto e por resultado mais lucrativo do que com redes e os resultados teem sido desastrosos tanto para os peixes como para o recife especialmente nas zonas das Filipinas.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

É muito dificil para um lojista em certos casos romper as barreiras e selecionar seu próprio fornecedor. Hoje no Brasil isso é praticamente impossível. A burocracia envolvida na importação é tamanha que somente alguns poucos conseguem ultrapassar todas as travas.

Informação sobre os efeitos do cianeto no link corrigido.
In 1984 the Sudden Death Syndrome (SDS) affecting aquarium fish was linked to cyanide fishing. The latter uses sodium cyanide to stun the fish, making them easier to catch. However, sodium cyanide is a powerful poison that affects the respiratory system of organisms and can cause death up to several weeks later.

Mais informações: http://www.spc.int/coastfish/News/LRF/7/LRF7-08.htm
Cyanide is known to impair enzyme systems, that facilitate oxygen metabolism (e.g., cytochrome oxidase) and other physiological functions in fish and invertebrates, and to damage the liver, spleen, heart, and brain of the fish (Dempster & Donaldson, 1974; Dixon & Leduc, 1981; Leduc, 1984; Hanawa et al., 1998). Hence, cyanide fishing is believed to contribute to the high delayed mortality (>80%) of marine aquarium fish being exported to other countries (Rubec, 1987c, 1987d,1988a; Rubec & Soundararajan, 1991).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> The results of this small study were interesting. It showed that the single fish with a full stomach concentrated most of the cyanide in its stomach tissue, while the two unfed fishes passed more of the cyanide through their stomach with the majority found in their anterior intestine. Additionally, the stomach contents of the fed fish showed very little cyanide, despite the high cyanide concentrations in its stomach tissue. The author inferred from this finding that cyanide has a specificity for living tissue. From there, the author speculated that a wild fish that is continually grazing would likely have a full stomach. Then, when exposed to cyanide, the poison would be concentrated in its stomach where it would have a greater likelihood of totally destroying the stomach's inner lining. This would destroy its absorptive surfaces and not permit the fish to assimilate food even when feeding heartily


Cyanide and it's unfortunate use in the Marine Ornamental Industry

----------


## Joel Junior

Olá Eduardo, dá uma olhada neste artigo:

http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=55021

Abração

Joel

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Se o mandarim também é considerado um peixe muito sensivel, entao acho que posso concluir que n foi da quimica da água, uma vez que o mandarim n mostrou qualquer tipo de desconforto, quanto mais doença.


O Manderin e um peixo muito resistente o seu problema e alimentar nao cianeto ! Nao e incomum no inicio um aquario ter uma explosao de fauna especialmente quando existe bastante alimento mas ao aquario estabilizar a populacao vai diminuir e isto para o Mandarin e problema. Ele caça alimento todo o dia nunca esta satisfeito e por isso necessita de por volta de 50 Kg de RV bem madura para manter um a longo prazo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

http://www.marinefauna-cebu.com/cyn.html

http://www.terangi.or.id/en/index.ph...id=59&Itemid=1

http://www.spc.int/coastfish/News/LRF/7/LRF7-08.htm

----------


## Eduardo Futre

as fotos

----------


## Joel Junior

Olá Eduardo, estas fotos foram tiradas assim que ele morreu? A boca está avermelhada e as nadadeiras corroídas, está parecendo infecção por bactéria....
Já a barriga parece meio "seca" estava assim antes de morrer? Caso positivo pode ser envenenamento tbm....

Abração

----------


## Eduardo Futre

nao foram tiradas logo n, foram algumas horas depois.
o avermelhado na boca, na barbatana peitoral e o ventre comprimido nao estavam assim quando ele estava vivo, o peixe estava mesmo com um aspecto normal.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Lamento a perda desse magnífico peixe.

Também me parece que tem o ventre um bocado retraído e isso é sinal de doença bacteriológica ou envenenamento!  :Admirado: 

Foi uma pena não o teres dissecado para ver em que estado estavam os órgãos internos.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

admito que tive preguiça de o fazer desta vez.
ando é para compar um microscopio para quando necropsio os peixes poder fazer umas laminas para poder observar mais em pormenor e mostrar a quem quer que seja que me possa ajudar.

que acham deste, ja agora

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIGITAL-MICROS...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Eduardo  :Olá: 

Tenho um, melhorzito até. O problema é a micro-camera. Têm uma qualidade horrivel. Fica muito dificil tirar fotos ou videos com alguma qualidade.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

algures no ebay vi la uma camara de 3megapixeis contra os 1.3 que acho que essa tem. mas ja fica um bocado apertado, pq para já acho que nem para o microscopio tenho dinheiro, pq tenho ai uns coraizitos encomendados  :Big Grin: 

tambem encontrei esta http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIGITAL-MICROS...QQcmdZViewItem


onde e que me posso informar sobre miscroscopios e a sua qualidade? n preciso nada de profissional, mas ja agora, que se perceba aquilo para onde se está a olhar  :Smile: . Não pode ser muito caro, até pq será so para usar raramente.

n existem, por exemplo, adaptadores para fixar slr ao microscopio? o problema é que se perde a capacidade de fazer filmes e até dá jeito.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> n existem, por exemplo, adaptadores para fixar slr ao microscopio?


Admito que sim. Pessoalmente desconheço.
Caso encontres passa a informação. Estou interessado.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

ok...
se calhar abro é um post aparte sobre microscopios.
qual será a área mais indicada para isso?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> ok...
> se calhar abro é um post aparte sobre microscopios.
> qual será a área mais indicada para isso?


*Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamentos*

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Terá sido um ataque cardiaco a causa de morte do peixe? Li algures que os rostratus são propensos a ataques cardiacos quando estão em stress ou se assustam. Não sei até que ponto isto é verdade.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Eduardo,

A minha opinião é que deve ter havido algum problema com estes peixes, provavelmente terá a ver com a forma de captura...ou não! :Admirado:   Eu comprei o meu há cerca de uma semana (julgo que no mesmo local que tu) e morreu-me ontem...

Um abraço,

Carlos Prates

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

A minha ideia dos chelmons é que nunca duram muito.

Aproveito para perguntar, já alguem conseguio manter algum mais de 2 anos?

abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Aproveito para perguntar, já alguem conseguio manter algum mais de 2 anos?
> 
> abraço



Pelo menos aqui nos EUA muito poucos ! 
Depois da minha experiencia e o que tenho visto nas lojas e relatos de outros membros nao recomendo a compra deste peixe. Se possivel adquerir um da Australia entao so neste caso eu tentaria outra vez.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Pelo menos aqui nos EUA muito poucos ! 
> Depois da minha experiencia e o que tenho visto nas lojas e relatos de outros membros nao recomendo a compra deste peixe. Se possivel adquerir um da Australia entao so neste caso eu tentaria outra vez.


Obrigado Roberto

tambem é a minha ideia. Um peixe lindissimo mas que infelizmente não deverá ser mantido em aquario.

abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> A minha ideia dos chelmons é que nunca duram muito.
> 
> Aproveito para perguntar, já alguem conseguio manter algum mais de 2 anos?
> 
> abraço


Não quero ser impreciso mas tive um que (tenho o video na galeria)durou mais que isso. Morreu (acho) de subnutrição quando diminui drasticamente a alimentação para baixar os nitratos. A principal dieta era larva de mosquito vermelha e artémia. Mas tive outros dois que morreram em menos de um mês.

----------

